# Lister docs



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, can anyone tell me who is nice at the Lister? I'm thinking about having IVF there and want to see someone who has a good bedside manner and doesn't mind loads of questions.

Also, if they are a low AMH expert then even better (from their website they all seem to list that they are low AMH experts so it's hard to know who really does specialise in it)

Would be most grateful for people's thoughts. Thanks in advance.

Happy New Year! Here's hoping 2014 brings us all that we wish for!


----------



## jules-m (Dec 12, 2011)

I used Dr Fariss and he was great. 

Good luck


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, we are with James Nicopoullos and he is absolutely fantastic so far.. Would recommend! Good luck! Xx


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks so much jules-m and Shania77, that's really kind of you

jules-m - I see from your signature that you have a low AMH - do you happen to know if that's one of Dr Fariss' specialisms?


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Dr James was my favourite too!x


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks BroodyChick. I'd like to see Dr James but he seems to be very booked up. Does anyone have any experience with Dr Marie Wren?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw a Dr Jaya Pariek ? My friend had Marie wren and liked her straight honest approach and had ason  x


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm with Alison Taylor and she's lovely and I'd give her 10/10. *But* I'll say this about the Lister - you see the doctor once for an initial consultation and then you get passed around a sea of nurses before you again very briefly see the doctor on the day of egg collection. And they don't do waiting lists - they'll push as many through the doors as they can.

Accordingly, I had to wait around for ages between scans and seeing a nurse and they could only ever offer one appointment around 11am usually, so it was normally getting on for 2pm by the time I'd sat around and waited twice and then stood around and waited to pay for the privilege. Plus, the City branch was closed as one of the nurses was ill and apparently they, cough, don't have budget for cover staff and take a view that we can all travel an extra hour across London to them in that event instead.

Paying top dollar certainly does not equate to top service. Great doctors but you'll need the patience of a saint. Really not sure whether to go and cycle with them again as whilst I like the doctor, I feel drained and frankly resentful at the thought of having to travel all that way to sit around for hours each time for all of 20mins actual contact time.


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Rosalind.  Good luck with your journey.


I have seen pretty much all of the doctors and they are all good and really do want to help.  For low AMH I would highly recommend Jaya Parikh (she is also very sympathetic).  Marie Wren is nice, although I would say that she has a tougher approach than the others, so maybe her bedside manner would not suit you.  Other gentler doctors- Sam Abdullah, Raef Faris, James Nicopoulos.


The Lister is a busy hospital but everyone I have met is keen to help.  Another tip.  Make sure you are absolutely clear on your treatment plan when you see the doctor. Write it down and check when you will have each procedure eg endo scratch etc so that when you speak to the nurses to start treatment you can run through it again to make sure that they have read your notes properly.  It shouldn't be necessary but in my experience could save a lot of irritation later (but then I am a bit of a control freak....;-))


Good luck again


Sunny xx


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, thanks JJ1, smallbutmighty and sunnygirl1 for your responses - very useful information.

I don't mind a straight and honest approach, but what I don't want is a doctor who is a bit impatient and doesn't want to answer my many questions...and makes you feel like they need to get on with something else. Is Marie Wren like that? 

Perhaps if Dr Parikh really is the AMH specialist I should see her, it's just that I thought she looked so young, and I thought would be better to see someone with 25 years experience i.e. Marie Wren, but maybe Dr Parikh is just as good even if she hasn't been around for so long.

Having said all that, if you only see the doctor once for the initial consultation, then it probably doesn't make that much difference anyway. It's more the questions that usually come up during a treatment that I'm worried about, and it's really important for me to feel that there is someone approachable (and capable) who can answer my queries. Are you able to phone or email the doctors with questions? Or do they all have to be directed to the nurses?

Very interesting to hear how they run things - I've been told by other people as well that only nurses or sonographers do the scans and you only see the doctor once really, and I wonder if that really is so good. At CRGH (where I've just had a failed IUI), they all take it in turns to do everything, including scans, so most of the time you see a doctor after a scan...and if you don't i.e. you see one of the sonographers (the one I saw seemed to be very knowledgable anyway) and there is some query over your treatment i.e. whether you need to increase or decrease your medication, they will check with your consultant, and if he/she isn't there, they will check with one of the senior doctors. 

Also, when you have blood tests, the nurses call you back in the afternoon/evening, but they have always consulted with a doctor first if there is anything to be decided. Does it work that way at the Lister?

That's not to say that CRGH is perfect, it certainly isn't...and for various reasons I'm not sure I want to do an IVF with them.

But the thing that worries me the most about the Lister is the waiting around. My work know nothing about what I'm doing so ideally I'd have my scan and be out of there by 9:30am latest....is that usually possible? If you can only get appointments at 11am for scans and then have to wait around for hours to have a blood test, that doesn't sound good.

I didn't know there was a City branch. Is that where you can go and have scans and blood tests then? If they are open that is!

And Sunny, I know exactly what you mean about being a control freak, I'm definitely one! I think you have to be very on top of things whatever clinic you go to, because in my experience there is always something (some little factor) that someone has forgotten!

Thanks again everyone
xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Rosalind, yes you can get the docs' emails and I saw James a few times, he did a thorough first consultation and a detailed follow-up.
My transfers were done by different doctors although james did the dummy transfer, but they all referred to each other's notes etc.
The counsellors were v good too, id recommend you take full advantage of their free service! Xx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Rosalind,
I was with Dr Wren for my ivf. She answers all e- mails promptly before & during cycle, in case if you have questions while stimming. 

I went with dr Thum for follow up & rest as i feel that I need more investigating on immunes. 

As Sunny wrote- Lister is a busy hospital, so you may not be able to get out by 9.30 unfortunately.  There was some waiting for scans/ bloods but it'll be in most clinics. 

KR
A.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Dr Thum did my fresh ET in January, he was really very good and patient!
One of the lady doctors (Dr Parikh?) did my FET which resulted in my current pregnancy and she was also really nice, which put me at ease about not having Dr James doing it.
I never felt rushed or anything.
Dr Tolba can have quite an abrupt manner (he said something quite blunt about my size) but he was very caring and understanding about my m/c and seemed a sweet guy really.


----------



## sunset365 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi - I found scans were almost always on time but it's tricky if you have to get a particular slot. I do think they reserve more slots for IVF patients than IUI though. 

The other poster is right that after you see the sonographer (you usually see the same one) you go back to the waiting room to wait for the next available nurse. Waiting times have varied for me between 5 mins and 45 mins.  

I expect the earlier in the day, the less backlog. 

I did IUI but like other posters, saw my Doc (Dr Zhougi) only once for initial consultantion and then happened to bump into her once in waiting room and have a 30 second chat! I was a bit shy about emailing my doc direct (silly! I know!) so maybe if you initiate contact, you'll get more back.


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

I loved Dr Raef Faris. Never in my life did I have a doctor give me a mobile number and be told "call any time". He was amazing. As the others say, your cycle is managed by the nursing team not the doctor. I was latterly at Serum/Athens and preferred there for the personal/family feel but I really loved the Lister and did 3 cycles there. I always begged for early morning scans, they are simply as efficient and quick as they can be and I never had a problem. The free counselling service was also excellent. Good luck


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info.

I had a consulation with Dr Wren last week and thought she was lovely. Very direct, but I found her to be warm and empathetic with it. And down to earth as well.

xxx


----------

